# Netbeans findet keine Usages



## minos5000 (14. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ich bin gerade etwas genervt von Netbeans, da ich mich gerade mit einem ziemlichen großen Projekt beschäftige und versuche die Logik dahinter zu verstehen.

Dazu ist natürlich die Funktion Methodenaufrufe zu finden nicht gerade unwichtig, aber ich habe das Problem, dass praktisch keine Usage gefunden wird. Ab und zu hab ich Glück, aber die meiste Zeit liefert die Funktion keine Treffer zurück.

Momentan habe ich das Projekt nebenher noch in Eclipse geladen, da dort die Suche problemlos funktioniert, aber dieser Weg ist doch eher umständlich.


Hat jmd eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass die Funktion nicht richtig funktioniert und was ich dagegen machen könnte?


VG
Simon


----------



## André Uhres (14. Okt 2008)

Schon "Clean and Build Project" versucht?


----------



## minos5000 (15. Okt 2008)

Jo, alles versucht.

Aber ich konnte das Problem beseitigen. Eine Neuinstallation von Netbeans hat geholfen. Finde ich zwar komisch, aber wenigstens gehts jetzt.


----------

